# avant garede/ john wiliams



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Is ther more to the music on this vidio???? 




It sounds like there should be much more. But I have no idea how or where to get it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Avant garede?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Avant garede?


Sure, yeah, Avant-garede.  These threads are scaring me.


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

why are people on these threads so rude?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I wouldn't call it avant garde. It seems like he has succeeded in recreating classic jazz era film scores as it states in the dsscription. I think it's one of the more interesting things I've heard from Williams in a while.

I think it cuts off because that was just the title sequence, of course. I'd like to look for this soundtrack. It's got a vaguely Bernard Hermann thing going on - or as if Hermann tried to mix classical with jazz. It also harks way back to the 60's when Williams was co-writing TV show themes such as The Time Tunnel (which I love -- the theme, that is).


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

bdelykleon said:


> People are just too rude around here. Don't bring an opinion, you will probably be chased and haunted forever by some people here.


Opinions are dangerous.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

This is nowhere near avant-garde.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

The only way to stop it would be to make the minimum age for this forum 7 years old


----------



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

*dislexia*

minamal age and dont let any dislectic fools like me in here.....you magots need to be baned from theis forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

jawnn said:


> minamal age and dont let any dislectic fools like me in here.....you magots need to be baned from theis forum.


Actually its MINIMAL. DYSLECTIC + a few others


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

dyslexic...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Clancy said:


> dyslexic...


Adj. 1. dyslectic - having impaired ability to comprehend written words usually associated with a neurologic disorder


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Andante said:


> Adj. 1. dyslectic - having impaired ability to comprehend written words usually associated with a neurologic disorder


Actually both forms are correct and mean the same thing (dyslectic and dyslexic), derived form the noun dyslexia.


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh right. Maybe it's a British thing because I've never seen that spelling before, 'tis news to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Clancy said:


> Oh right. Maybe it's a British thing because I've never seen that spelling before, 'tis news to me.


The point I was making is that it is Dy and not Di, That should have been clear and my other quote from the dictionary was to avoid any confusion. it really is not worth making a big deal out of it,


----------



## Clancy (Mar 14, 2009)

Quite. It's sort of amusing that there is no actual agreement on how to spell dyslexic, of all words..!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I really do regret making that post, lol


----------

